# Javea?



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lots of years ago my parents lived in Javea, on puchol. Made lots of friends there and wonder if they are still there. Does anyone know Richard & Conchita Smith, they originally had the maison herley restaurant in Javea nr. the Bar Noy, Then moved to the Bar Smith nr. the port. would love to contact them amongst others. Does anyone out there remember the old places, Scotty's western bbq,, or The Magpie,, Or Plonkers,, or The Cob, The Cave,, The Door ,, Octopuss etc. Love to here from anyone.. Surely someone still lives in javea , denia, gata, or that area, please update me on the area, thanks........ Griz616


----------

